# Another 15 quarts of BBQ sauce done



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

First batch for this year. I've got to make a few more to stock up again on the different ones I'm always asked for.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup. I'm stockin up as well.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

If'n I don't stock up I'll reach for a jar and there won't be any to hand. Sold 4 jars first thing this morning and have requests for a bunch more. I think I'm going to be busy before too long.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah Bob. I hear ya on that one. Got my neighbors comin out of the wood work...."Ya makin more bbq sauce?"......it's unreal some times.


----------

